# New Gaia Teen Guild!



## Kandle_The_Wosky (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello! My name is Kandle, I have come to ask if there is anyone who would like to join my new Gaia guild. It is both a furry and a teen guild. We accept anyone who is 13-18 or still a senior in high school, and can either be part of the fandom or just have an interest or questions. 

We offer a wide selection of contests and role plays. However, we have only 4 MEMBERS! That's why I'm getting desperate! I want to make this a successful guild. My goal is to have it flourish and then once I am unable to continue as a member for age issues I will pass it to the next person to run as captain.

Here is the link: http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/id.347625

We accept everyone for who they are, and we treat everyone like family! We have large funding so running short on gold is no problem at all. We are also trying to establish a forum for later if our guild gets really big!

Please do consider this! Refer your friends!!!!

 - Kandle


----------

